# Problems with Ethernet

## vorplex

 :Rolling Eyes: 

1. Ethernet Problem

When booting into Gentoo I receive the following error:

Bringing eth0 up

Failed to bring eth0 up

Error problem starting needed services,

	Netmount was not started

I use a Linksys LNE100TX - EtherFast® 10/100 LAN Card (v4.2) to connect to the internet via a DHCP cable modem.

Installing Gentoo went very nice, the liveCD 1.4 rc1-r2 was able to detect and setup my Ethernet without any problem with the net-setup eth0.  I created the /etc/resolv.conf and put in my primary and secondary DNS. I tested it with /sbin/ifconfig a and got the UP and RUNNING. I edited the /etc/hostname and put in my domain name. I edited the /etc/hosts as suggested.

I was not able to find a module in /lib/modules/`uname r` /kernel/drivers/net that looked liked my Ethernet on the liveCD and the real kernel only list a module named dummy.o. 

Any help/advice/suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Im a Linux Newbie so go easy on me  :Wink: 

[Edited to separate my problems as suggested by kanuslupus   :Wink:  ]Last edited by vorplex on Tue Oct 29, 2002 11:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pjp

Problems really ought to be seperate threads.  

As for your ethernet problem, what is the output of 

```
ifconfig -a
```

----------

## vorplex

ifconfig -a reports:

lo   link encap: local loopback

     inet addp:127.0.0.1 mask:225.0.0.0

     up loopback running  mtu:16436  metric:1

     rx packets:0  errors:0  dropped:0  overruns:0  frame:0

     tx packets:0  errors:0  dropped:0  overruns:0  carrier:0

     collisions:0  txqueuelen:0

     rx bytes:0 (0.0b)  tx bytes:0  (0.0b)

I think this is firewire from my creative SB Audigy Gamer

----------

## pjp

 *vorplex wrote:*   

> lo   link encap: local loopback

 lo being the only device reported indicates your kernel most likely doesn't have support for your NIC.  You'll need to recompile the kernel and make sure support for you NIC is included.

----------

## vorplex

Ok I recompiled the kernel and made sure that  Nic support was added but when I rebooted I get the same exact error and ifconfig -a reports the same exact thing.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pjp

Did you compile it into the kernel, or as a module?  Does your NIC show up with 

```
cat /proc/pci
```

  Are there any messages related to your NIC in the output of dmesg (including eth0 or similar)?

----------

## vorplex

cat /proc/pci reports:

bus 0, device 10, fuction 0:

ethernet controller: linksys network everywhere fast thernet 10/100 modle n100 (rev17)

IRQ 17

master capable. Latency=32. min gnt =255 max lat=255

i/o at 0zac00 [0xacff]

none-prefetchable 32bit memory at 0xe300500 [0xe30053ff]

I compiled it into the kernel not a module.

and thanks for your quick replies!   :Smile: 

----------

## pjp

If /boot is on a seperate partition, did you remember to mount it first?  Are you using the tulip driver?

----------

## vorplex

I did mount the boot but I have not seen the tulip driver, it's not in my"

/lib/modules/`uname r` /kernel/drivers/net

----------

## vorplex

 :Embarassed:  Ok I got it to work, I had missed the tulip drive in the kernel! Thanks for the help kanuslupus  :Laughing: 

----------

## pjp

No problem, glad its working.

----------

## vorplex

 :Embarassed:  User Error,

I had messed up my /etc/conf.d/net with this setting:

```
iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

this is the one that works:

```
#iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

incase any other n00b has trouble setting up dhcp

----------

